# Snail creams



## maeonsaturday (Nov 14, 2015)

I tried snail cream for two days recently and it gave me breakouts. :-( I do not think it makes sense for me to continue with this until "it gets better" - does anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 14, 2015)

Ive only tried a snail bb cream...(skin79 snail nutrition)  it was very hydrating.. perfect for the winter months, it felt a little thick on my skin since I have oily skin but it didnt break me out... maybe youre allergic? or its too much moisture for your skin type possibly?


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 14, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> Ive only tried a snail bb cream...(skin79 snail nutrition)  it was very hydrating.. perfect for the winter months, it felt a little thick on my skin since I have oily skin but it didnt break me out... maybe youre allergic? or its too much moisture for your skin type possibly?


  My skin is normal to dry though with hormonal breakouts. But when I used it it wasn't during that time of the month. There's probably some ingredient my skin is sensitive to. :-/


----------



## darkawaii (Jan 10, 2016)

It might be because it has fatty alcohols and your skin personally does not do well with it. People that have had that problem with snail cream found that the Mizon Black Snail All in One Cream to work out for their skin because it lacks fatty alcohols compared to the original Mizon Snail All in One Cream .


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 17, 2016)

I love gardening and my problem is that sometimes I stand on a snail by mistake and the goo goes all over my hands when I pick it up to get rid of it & it is really slimy - yuk, don't think I'd be able to slather it on my face, but hey, if it works for you go for it.


----------



## JessicaL (Feb 20, 2016)

Well if it cause problems you should not use it or maybe start slowly. I mean one day a week or something and maybe your skin will adapt to it. Not sure what is the problem with it but as I said about start slowly and you will see how it goes.


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

What was the name of the product?  Have you researched the ingredients?


----------

